# Dretwieje



## mini91

I would like to know how best this word can be translated to English and the sensation it causes to one, in English.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## beazzle

I don't really know how this should be translated, but I would go for '[it] is getting numb' or '[it] is going numb' (actually I don't even know which one is correct)...


----------



## NotNow

It can also be translated as _it is cramping_ or _it is cramped_.

Context would be helpful.


----------



## Thomas1

It can also mean be paralysed/petrified; stifen up. Context is indispensable.


----------



## mini91

Thank you for your help, sorry for not provinding context earlier I was unsure of the meaning of the word. The context would be the coldness and lack of blood circulation in the fingers and toes of one's body so that there is a feeling of constant hardness and numbness there. I hope that helps.


----------



## majlo

You provided the definition of _drętwienie/drętwieć_, not the context. Context would be the situation, the circumstances of this _drętwienie_. Depending on the situation, the translation might be different.


----------



## mini91

Somebody wants to express that they feel numb in their finger tips, and the question is whether or not this word would be a suitable in that situation or not.


----------



## Thomas1

mini91 said:


> Somebody wants to express that they feel numb in their finger tips, and the question is whether or not this word would be a suitable in that situation or not.


The word yes, but the form may not work.

Palce mi drętwieją. -- My fingers are going numb.
Palce mi zdrętwiały. -- My fingers have gone numb/are numb.


----------

